# Urban Gentry viewers -



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

This is quite interesting to watch (no pun intended). A lot of cool products & great presentation. Just wondering: who is this guy? Maybe old hands at WUS can fill me in.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Love his channel.

Fun fact: He has an account on WUS under an alias that he refuses to share....


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Seems like a nice guy, and does decent reviews. Just a bit too fan boy when it comes to Seiko.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Pretty sure he's just another WIS who decided to start a blog. I subscribe to his channel, find some of his vids interesting and informative, others not so much. Over the past year, he's gotten 100x better as far as presentation and his vids have gotten a lot more polished. I believe he's one of the better watch bloggers out there, and I've gotten a watch -Oris Aquis Date - after first hearing about it on his channel.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Paul December said:


> Just a bit too fan boy when it comes to Seiko.


Well then, it's clearly Domo.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Paul December said:


> Seems like a nice guy, and does decent reviews. Just a bit too fan boy when it comes to Seiko.


more like a fanboy of squale lol


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Right about Squale, William! If anything, CGV might be a little too nice. Just once I'd like to see him start a vid with "I gotta say, this watch is really a POS!" With an English accent, of course.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Seems to be a super nice guy who focuses on "mid-tier" affordable watches. In his reviews he is very careful not to be harsh in his criticisms. He might actually dislike something a great deal, and you'd never know it. He is 180 degrees from ArchieLuxury.

I'd like UGC loosen up a bit and shorten his videos to about 20 minutes. 30 and 40 minutes is way too long.

To digress, I think the guy who provides the best (for my taste) actual reviews on YouTube is GMT Minus Five. His video reviews are very well written, with solid video work. He peppers in just the right amount of insightful commentary to blend in with the watch specs. And the length of his videos are exactly what the review calls for. I'd like to see him publish new reviews every 1-2 weeks.

Below is an example of his work.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

He is half Italian i think, love the italian + gentleman flair.

To his credit, his review is often insightful and less commercialize.. (of at least its presented that way)

The length is slightly too long (which i agreed) but just as insightful. Compare with video review by let say, ABlogtowatch, i find them (ABTW) too cliche and commercializw sometimes / with easily expected the opinion.

Urban Gentry is quite fun to watch.


----------



## Nikoloz (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I love the channel!
sure he has to limit actual reviews (as I understand in most cases he has to buy a damn watch to review it) due to financial reasons but when he does them, he does them good 

the intro is very long, just like videos but the do have some charm to them which I quite like and usually watch the video without fast forward (well except for the intro part).


----------



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



LivingTheDream said:


> Seems to be a super nice guy who focuses on "mid-tier" affordable watches. In his reviews he is very careful not to be harsh in his criticisms. He might actually dislike something a great deal, and you'd never know it. He is 180 degrees from ArchieLuxury.
> 
> I'd like UGC loosen up a bit and shorten his videos to about 20 minutes. 30 and 40 minutes is way too long.
> 
> ...


Geez, you're right - those are very well-done & professional reviews.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

+1 for GMT minus 5


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I ran into his channel last week. I thought it was awesome, but did feel he liked Seiko a lot,mostly the SARB033. I was looking for a review of the SARB033 then went on to watch his Intramatic vs SARB033, etc. Great channel so far and definitely interested to see more to come.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Haven't really noticed him. If he's one of the better ones out there then I'll have to check him out.


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



LivingTheDream said:


> I think the guy who provides the best (for my taste) actual reviews on YouTube is GMT Minus Five.


his videos are filled with knowledge, but i'm not fond of the voice-over and that it sounds like he's reading.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Much better then the several ArchieLuxury wanna bes that are currently out there.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Jackson Filth said:


> his videos are filled with knowledge, but i'm not fond of the voice-over and that it sounds like he's reading.


Sure, he is reading. But he's reading his own copy in a completely original video. No wasted time. No endless pontificating, repeating, and making stuff up on the fly to occupy time like some of the other YouTubers. And that in of itself has plenty of merit.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Looking at notes seem fine. Why not?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I think he's pretty good and he comes across as a nice guy sometimes this feels a little contrived though. I do watch the channel I also watch Archie but I watch for different reasons. Archie is hilarious (sometimes) while TGV actually provides solid info but is a little reluctant to talk negatively.

edit: In fact Archie is sometimes informative as well but these moments are few and far between. I don't think this has anything to do with a lack of knowledge though, Paul Pluta plays an amazing satire take on his own personality. I think a lot of people hate the ArchieLuxury character but Im not sure they really understand it. After watching as much ArchieLuxury as I have the joke is incredibly funny when he gets it right.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Another +1 to Urban Gentry, I also like Talking Hands a lot.


----------



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sure that some of you follow this colorful & entertaining vlog. The host (TGV) has had some setbacks to deal with. You might head over there and drop him a note (I did).


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

I saw that. Some medical issues. I do enjoy his segments. 

On another note, I also saw there is some recent ongoing drama with him and Archie Luxury. They had a fallout I guess. I don't know if it's manufactured or not but even Adriqos chimed in. I guess the competition for youtube viewers for luxury watch pundit shows is serious. Lol.


----------



## khj94704 (Mar 31, 2010)

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I saw that. Some medical issues. I do enjoy his segments.
> 
> On another note, I also saw there is some recent ongoing drama with him and Archie Luxury. They had a fallout I guess. I don't know if it's manufactured or not but even Adriqos chimed in. I guess the competition for youtube viewers for luxury watch pundit shows is serious. Lol.


He seems like a good guy. There are some details here and there that I think he whiffs on but his heart is definitely in the right place. Archie is a joke that I hope he's in on. Otherwise, just a sad, sad human being. I think I watched one Adriqos video and he just seemed like a surly, angry guy wearing sunglasses indoors who was calling something a piece of crap. I don't think I'll be watching any of his videos in the future.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have watched several of his videos on YouTube. He does waffle on a lot and ummm's a lot, but he seems like a good guy, and knowledgeable. I ignore all of Archie Luxury's videos. He is an embarrassment to humankind. And I do not believe him to be Aussie!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Guilty, but I'm still an affordables Guy.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I saw that. Some medical issues. I do enjoy his segments.
> 
> On another note, I also saw there is some recent ongoing drama with him and Archie Luxury. They had a fallout I guess. I don't know if it's manufactured or not but even Adriqos chimed in. I guess the competition for youtube viewers for luxury watch pundit shows is serious. Lol.


I think this feud or whatever it is is very odd....The Urban Gentry channel is nothing like Archie´s channel whatsoever. TGV is a nice guy who makes pleasant videos about watches and other stuff. Archie´s channel is a loud obnoxious guy trying to be funny (and succeeding sometimes.) They have virtually nothing in common besides talking (sometimes) about watches. TGV recommends watches in every price range and Archie rants about only owning really high end pieces so there isn´t even much overlap there.

But yes, TGV seems like a genuinely good guy and I hope he gets well very soon.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

dantan said:


> I have watched several of his videos on YouTube. He does waffle on a lot and ummm's a lot, but he seems like a good guy, and knowledgeable.


His delivery has gotten a lot better. Watch the more recent videos- he and his editing are much more polished now.


----------



## 34hw (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you for the heads-up. He seems like a terrific guy with an obvious passion for watches. Here's hoping he gets well soon.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 for Tristano, he seems like a really nice bloke and his love for watches is genuine. And unlike some other YouTubers, he doesn't just shout and cuss about stuff. Don't get me wrong, I love a bit of shouting and cussing but there's definitely room for TGV's more measured, positive style.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I saw the video of him in the hospital. He looked like he was in pretty rough shape. Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

I love them both! TGV is for segments in which I want genuine watch advice for the middle class and archie is obnoxious and it is just funny because he says the same crap over and over in a different way. Can't be compared. Archie's older segments used to be of similar quality and now he has just run out of ideas is the thing.

TGV is WIS at all price ranges and thats what makes him more relatable and that is what continues his youtube growth.


----------



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

CristobalGordo said:


> The Urban Gentry channel is nothing like Archie´s channel whatsoever... Archie´s channel is a loud obnoxious guy trying to be funny (and succeeding sometimes.) They have virtually nothing in common....


You got that right, brother!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

nervosa1901 said:


> His videos are ok, but I lost a lot of respect for him the day he said his Squale was easily comparable in quality to an Omega....


Lol he is a huge Squale fanboy but we all have our biases. Rolex fans are the worst and I am ashamed that I am one of them sometimes. Lol


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

He also has this mad crush on Marathon atm.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I've watched quite a bit of TGV's stuff all the way through but have never been able to stand more than a couple of seconds of one of Archie's diatribes.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

The funny thing with ArchieLuxury is that he has advertising on his video's making him a Youtube partner, which is something he had to opt in on. If he's so upscale does he really need to earn 1/2 a cent for each video view he gets?


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to watch his videos but lately he sounds straight up like a squale sales person , trying to plug a squale in every video , he is obviously being compensated for that from squale. He kinda lost his credibility there for me . Its ok to have a lil but his love for squale and seiko is bit more than that . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Battou62 said:


> I saw the video of him in the hospital. He looked like he was in pretty rough shape. Does anyone know what happened to him?


Collapsed lung I think, he was in last autumn (fall:roll as well, this time I think it's the other lung, hope he'll be ok. I don't know what he loves about squale either, but the videos are good in general. Get well soon TGV.


----------



## Tigris (Sep 21, 2015)

Get well soon TGV!


----------



## E-Burg (Jan 31, 2016)

I've seen the Urban Gentry channel and find it fairly informative. I like that he talks to the audience respectfully and with a degree of class. No shtick laced with f-bombs and bravado. As for his lineage? It is the net I take everybody's on screen persona with a grain of salt. He does talk fairly about the watches he reviews and not just Squale. As for the apparent Squale fandom? I think it's just that he gets many them sent to him and he reviews them.
They do appear to be nice watches and I've seen good reviews on this forum. He does seem to gush a bit about them but I've seen episodes were he's been smitten with Rolex, Breitling, Marathon, Omega, etc.
He just seems to genuinely love watches. If I had his collection I'd be gushing about them too! I do hope he feels better and gets well soon. I'm waiting to hear what he says about a Steinhart titanium someone sent to him to review.

I've seen Archie and Andy's channels also. Archie as many of you know is a character played by an actor named Paul. Paul seems pretty normal and knowledgeable. As for Archie, I find him entertaining in very small doses.
I used to enjoy Andy's channel quite a bit when he's talking about watches but he does seem a bit crass and full of himself at times.

I'm not sure what this feud, whether real or a stunt, is all about. Something about TVG not being what he seems to out and out accusations of being a psychopath. I do find it really low class and a bit childish that Archie, Andy, and a couple
of others are airing this all out in public on their sites and I'm sorry to say I've lost a bit of respect for them.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

I started getting into TGV. While I'm sort of indifferent to his watch choices, I do like his discussion of generally lower price bracket model picks. He also does some very cool segments based on pop culture - like the American Psycho Rolex Datejust and the Aliens Ripley watch - which are better produced than anything Archie does/did. I also like a few of his non-watch product segments - like what a gentleman should own/buy and made me think about buying that french handknife (hope he isn't a sales shill on that - like the accusations about Squale - haha).

In comparison, I still think Archie is king. AFAIK He's the one who started the watch review/advice show on youtube. I get some people don't like profanity laced diatribes - fair enuff. But frankly, if you watch the show (apart from being turned off after one or two segments) - he often settles down and has very good advice on collecting (so long as you agree with his end goal of value retention and mid-high market end flipping) and some of the ongoing watch market/industry gossip (he does claim he sold watches for a time). He's also eaten crow on his prior reviews in regards to Seiko and some mid-low tier watches. Although I suppose he can be polarizing here as he's ripped on brands here that are favored by this forum. 

In the end, I do agree that Archie is more entertainment and TGV is better on the information on watch reviews, but both I enjoy watching for their own thng. Adriqos I've watched a few segments, but I can't get into him as much. I simply don't get his schtick. He's neither funny or informative.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Battou62 said:


> I saw the video of him in the hospital. He looked like he was in pretty rough shape. Does anyone know what happened to him?


He said what happened in his video.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I have indeed been a subscriber and viewer of his videos.
I do hope he gets better since he is my favorite Youtuber who focuses on affordable watches.


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

insomniac2 said:


> I used to watch his videos but lately he sounds straight up like a squale sales person , trying to plug a squale in every video , he is obviously being compensated for that from squale. He kinda lost his credibility there for me . Its ok to have a lil but his love for squale and seiko is bit more than that .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm far from naive and more cynical than most, but I see no evidence to support this and it's pretty low to smear his good name based on sheer conjecture especially considering the circumstances of this thread. IMO, the guy loves watches and simply enjoys the squale line.


----------



## Ryguy6 (Nov 17, 2015)

Almost bought a Squale because of him. Love his videos, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

insomniac2 said:


> I used to watch his videos but lately he sounds straight up like a squale sales person , trying to plug a squale in every video , he is obviously being compensated for that from squale. He kinda lost his credibility there for me . Its ok to have a lil but his love for squale and seiko is bit more than that .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you have evidence, I suggest you keep it to yourself. I on the other hand think his desire fow Squale is genuine, He has flipped some of his other Squale and only kept the ones that he likes best.

Shame on you


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

commanche said:


> Unless you have evidence, I suggest you keep it to yourself. I on the other hand think his desire fow Squale is genuine, He has flipped some of his other Squale and only kept the ones that he likes best.
> 
> Shame on you


I like his videos. I also agree he talks a looooot about squale. He also now sells his own custom natos from that one site he constantly talk about. He's getting compensated somehow, maybe not directly paid but something is obviously going on.

No need for you to get so defensive about it, people are just calling it how it appears. No shaming necessary.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

commanche said:


> Unless you have evidence, I suggest you keep it to yourself. I on the other hand think his desire fow Squale is genuine, He has flipped some of his other Squale and only kept the ones that he likes best.
> 
> Shame on you


Relax. That was just my opinion , i hope u are right and hope he gets better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

He seems like a genuinely nice bloke. Like all blogs, he is reaching the point where if he wants it to continue to be profitable, he has to start his sales pitches and enthuse somewhat disproportionately about his subjects of review and sponsors. It's already begun. That said, he's doing better than most of us ever will so he deserves some credit for that.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I like his videos although they sometimes seem to go on and on and he wipes the faces a little to much while talking. Get well soon TGV!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

TGV's channel is one of the few I enjoy. He does more than just watch reviews which is good too - like the variety. I'd enjoy meeting him sometime, buy him a glass of wine, talk watches... Here's to seeing him recover soon and back at it.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully the docs have got a fix in place for him now. Just checked out the hospital video and hate to see him in that state, but really amused he still manages to get in a wrist check  Seems a really genuine guy, in an age of fakers and shouters.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

jupiter6 said:


> He said what happened in his video.


I was obviously referring to the cause of the collapsed lung. One does simply up and collapse a lung.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Battou62 said:


> One does not simply up and collapse a lung.


Well, now you've done it. Someone more talented than me needs to make one of those Lord of the Rings memes


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Well, now you've done it. Someone more talented than me needs to make one of those Lord of the Rings memes


Ha ha that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Battou62 said:


> I was obviously referring to the cause of the collapsed lung. One does simply up and collapse a lung.


My brother had 2 collapsed lungs at his age. No known cause, hasn't happened in the 20 years since.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

TGV has definitely gotten a lot more polished and comfortable over time, and his shows are very well produced compared to others. I purchased an Oris Aquis based largely on his review and recommendation and have considered others he's reviewed, including a Squale 1521. I'm actually strongly leaning towards a Ceramica for my GMT. He seems like a genuine and good guy with a sincere love of watches - he certainly reviews a lot of them! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Stelyos said:


> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it happen, so apparently one can simply collapse a lung: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumothorax


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

E-Burg said:


> I'm not sure what this feud, whether real or a stunt, is all about. Something about TVG not being what he seems to out and out accusations of being a psychopath. I do find it really low class and a bit childish that Archie, Andy, and a couple
> of others are airing this all out in public on their sites and I'm sorry to say I've lost a bit of respect for them.


Has anyone figured out what this feud is about? Andy is saying that TGV was flagging Andy's episodes for inappropriate content, somehow Archie knew about it and let the cat out of the bag. This seems completely out of character for TGV, and has all the makings of a stunt to boost interest. Not sure if TGV is in on it or not as the timing seems to coincide with him being in hospital, which then would make it Andy and Archie smearing TGV while he can't respond to boost their own ratings.

It's interesting in a way, but it doesn't matter much. I can't stand Archie for more than 20 seconds (and let's face it, there's very little watch content in his videos lately), and Andy is so full of himself that I can't take too much of him either. I like TGV and respect the way he presents himself and the show, although I don't always agree with his views (Squale and the showdown between the SARB033, Orient Star, and Oris Artix GT was a complete farce).


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

He's the reason I bought a Sinn 104. And an Orient star classic. Hope he gets better soon. I left a short. message on his YouTube channel. Seems like a great guy.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

The good news is that he is out of hospital now.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

I enjoy his reviews. His voice can get annoying to me at times and I can't stand his love for 20 mm straps.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

I fail to understand why his love for Squale's seems unnatural or forced to a few posters.
I am sure there are many people on here who adore a particular brand and swear by them. 
Whether that be Rolex, Omega, Seiko or Steinhart, I am sure everyone has their own favourite brand. It seems Squale is his.

Another thing I appreciate about him is the fact that he accepts there are quite a few watches that are good, that he has never heard about and that affordable does not automatically mean rubbish. Cannot say the same thing about Archie.

Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

He stated on YouTube that he was getting his watches to review from a store that is an AD for several brands. His agreement with them allows him to honestly review the watch without worrying that the manufacturer won't approve of his comments.


----------



## urdhak (Jun 4, 2012)

He is a great reviewer and I enjoy his videos. It seems that he likes quality and affordability when it comes to items, which is exactly what I am looking for. He might be a bit pretentious at times, but IMHO that makes him interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

I’ve been watching the Urban Gentry channel for quite a while, I really like TGV’s polished and polite approach to watch reviews, his enthusiasm is infectious too, this is a guy who comes across as truly passionate. His channel is hugely enjoyable and he comes across as a nice bloke.

As for him being pretentious, yeah he is at times. But I don’t find it grating, he’s made this “humblebrag” pretentiousness part of his online persona and done it in such a way that it doesn’t get annoying. That’s fine by me.

As for the feud with other YouTube channels it is evident that there are people who utterly hate his guts, is this merited? I don’t know, I’m just judging TGV from what I’ve seen of him and he’s always been polite and friendly when communicating with me so I’m not making much of this feud.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

TGV does seem like a good guy sure he's going to be fine. Can't lie and say I don't enjoy an Archie or Andy Hunter vid here and there for entertainment but TGV and Johnny Casual are the only sincere personalities I see who don't contradict what they say. I like Johhny Causal the best have to say. He reminds me of myself. Same attitude, down to earth non pretentious blue collar type of guy who happens to like watches.


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

I like him. His videos would benefit from less waffle but he comes across as an affable chap with a real passion for watches.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

TGV is clearly a likeable bloke and he engages with his audience very well, as Donald Trump would say "I like him".


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Two of my friends have had collapsed lungs. Very scary, but they are both fine now. It's not all that uncommon with skinny people, especially tall skinny people. 

I dig TGV's channel. He seems really nice and does interesting and engaging reviews. He obviously puts a lot of work into his videos. They've gotten quite polished.


----------



## crispyjm (Jul 23, 2014)

Ive watched a couple of his videos not really a fan he bores me to be honest but hope he's ok


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

crispyjm said:


> Ive watched a couple of his videos not really a fan he bores me to be honest but hope he's ok


I used to feel the same way, but I'm actually a pretty big fan now.


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm a big TGV fan too, absolutely binge watched the entirety of his youtube videos, as it was right around the time I caught this terminal disease called watch enthusiasm, his channel actually fueled my growing love for watches and I feel steered me clear of the many mistakes that watch collectors make when beginning their watch odyssey. I actually found archie luxury first on youtube however I couldn't stomach his vulgarity and lack of class and his watch philosophy which was just plain snobby with quotes like 'just get a man on the mooooon f&*ckas' lol. Then finding TGV and Jonny Casual were breathes of fresh air as I more related to their take on watch collecting.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

He's a fake, but at least the video's are pleasantish.


----------



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone wondering why some people in the YouTube watch community hate TGV should go listen to what those people have to say regarding his previous actions, which include...

Telling people his mum is dead, so he can claim the house he visits in England is his own. Must be a ghost that posts on her Facebook account?

Stabbing other channels in the back, leaking private information from one group to another and trying to blame it on another member of the group.

Flagging the videos on other people's channels in an attempt to get YouTube to take down his competition.

Also he likes to refer to Americans as colonial savages. 

He might have a polished presentation now, but it's all fake, he is trying to make an income from YouTube. Go and watch all the crappy and confusing videos on the John suckahorn channel and you will be enlightened as to what TGV is really like.


----------



## Tigris (Sep 21, 2015)

A fake? Care to enlighten us all then??!!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Tigris said:


> A fake? Care to enlighten us all then??!!


Not really, do some research of your own.


----------



## Tigris (Sep 21, 2015)

Was being sarcastic lol


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I came across a Archieluxury video by accident and could not stop laughing, I then watched a few more and then grew tired of his schtick. I did like the JLC Reverso he shows on almost video I watched


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

mattonthewater said:


> He's a fake, but at least the video's are pleasantish.


Archieluxury is nothing but schtick, and you can't take him seriously plus his routine gets tired sooner then later. I have to be honest the first time I seen one of his videos I could not stop laughing.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I actually just stumbled upon TGV's youtube channel, and I must say it is pretty informative and he seems like a straightforward fellow. I have seen some of his vids where he mentioned his health issues, so I hope that he can overcome them! He even had a vid from the ICU! Hope he can get better. 

I subbed to his channel. I enjoy his content so far.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

mattonthewater said:


> He's a fake, but at least the video's are pleasantish.


He comes a cross as a nice guy but he can be very nasty - almost any other youtube watch channel can back this up, whether it be Archie, Adriquos, Matt Stevens or Style Kahn. I've seen a glimpse of this when he personally attacked Jeff McMahon and Jonny Casual in a video that he promptly took down.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I enjoy the channel and watch most of his videos. I couldn't care less about any drama between him and other channels because it has no effect on me whatsoever. I don't always agree with his tastes, and he seems to be very enthusiastic about every single watch he comes across, however I still find his videos informative and his discussions engaging. I actually stumbled across his channel while researching Squale for myself, so the fact that he slobs all over that brand doesn't bother me either. The truth is he has some really enjoyable content. Alot of the other guys seem to just like to hear themselves talk. 


Some of the other amateur watch channels I dig are the CG AWC channel, the new channel by Federico, Style Khan, Charles Walhingford, and sometimes Jonny Casual. Every once and a while I watch ole' Arch for laughs. My favorite one of his was the one were he carries on about the Sub in solid gold. Page & Cooper also have a great channel, but I almost consider them up there with the big boys like aBlogtoWatch and Hodinkee.


----------



## paskinner (Dec 27, 2015)

Give the poor guy a break; it's just a You Tube channel, talking in a relaxed way about watches. And it's certainly not a crime to seek to make a living.....why such bitterness and personal criticism ? To me it just looks malicious and unfair. His email about the quality problems also seems straightforward .
I quite like ArchieLux too, in his own limited way. None of this stuff matters one bit. No-one is required to watch any of it.
My main criticism of the watch channels in general, excluding Archie, is a sort of bland tedium they project. If you are going to entertain viewers, please make an effort to entertain them.
It's just a bit of fun not a version of 'War and Peace.'
Some of this reminds me of Dr Johnson's remarks about the murder of the Elisabethan dramatist, Phillip Marlowe: ''Great hatred in a little room.' 
But that's the internet for you.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

TGV>ArchieLuxury
I have not found another channel with the same focus on high quality affordable watches as TGV.
I still wish there were other channels other than 555 Gear and TGV who focused on watches priced at $1000 and below.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm with paskinner on this. I've got no problem with TGV. Enjoy his channel. I don't see the contradictions being pointed out here, it's as if people are trying to find issues and then grabbing any little thing "AH HA! SEE HE SAYS HE LIKES THIS WATCH FROM SALTSMANS! SHILL!" - Hmm. I watch the same review and think, "That's a nice watch. I agree with his points (or in some cases disagree). Nice of Saltsmans to loan it to him". Not everyone who likes a watch is shilling for the company that loaned it to them. And why all the negativity anyway? Did he wrong you some how?


----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)

No comment on TGV but this guy is worth a look.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Product placements and endorsements have been part of the media since the beginning of time. If you can't distinguish between the endorsements and genuine opinions on his channel, then you deserve to be parted from your money due to a plug for a company.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

TGV seems to have fun in his vids and I can´t blame him making money with them on the side. I´m a member of his FB Group and usually people are very polite and respectful there. I do not see why I would want to buy a Nato strap with his logo embranded on it. Sometimes, all that "family heritage" thing is a bit too much for me and clearly borders on the pretentious. First World issues anyway


----------



## Belfare_Dave (May 24, 2016)

I've watched a ton of his stuff. Really great in depth reviews on mostly affordable watches. Seems like a nice guy too.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

My main issue with almost all of these vlogs is the lack of scripting. While it is fine to produced a relaxed segment many tend to repeat the same thing over and over and over. I could care less about the petty drama between people trying to become "youtube millionaires".


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

I really like his videos, my only thing is that his reactions to watches is almost always the same. Idk why that bugs me.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

While i do enjoy his vids, it's pretty obvious he doesn't really know what he's talking about.


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been a viewer of his since he started the channel. Easily first 20 to join, he had written a comment in the Archie Luxury channel defending the drama queen and I had to get a look at this "a-Paul-ogist". Surprised indeed I was to see someone who could pass for Orlando Bloom's brother, in a medium filled with narcissists who didn't appear to be one at all. The Urban Gentry channel, despite the name's suggestion, is as enjoyable as any on YouTube and many well received Christmas gifts came about through heeding TGV's suggestions.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artek (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I enjoy his channel quite a lot and like his approach to watch reviewing.


----------



## paskinner (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

The urban gentry does a good show, aimed at a specific, quite cheap, market area. I think there is room for someone with a lot more 'bite' but the problem would be getting hold of the watches. Jewellers and manufacturers won't assist any blogger who is even mildly critical.
Finance is the key...can these bloggers make enough money to justify all the effort? Archieluxury clearly can't.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I'm a big fan. He actually got me to watch an opera (on YouTube), which is saying something. I appreciate a worldview that is different from mine (raised in the Midwest of the U.S.). Even when he's not talking about watches I feel like I'm learning something.


----------



## Jball1125 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've watched a few of his videos. I like his style, very laid back, personal and not into snobbery


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Merged


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

dantan said:


> I have watched several of his videos on YouTube. He does waffle on a lot and ummm's a lot, but he seems like a good guy, and knowledgeable. I ignore all of Archie Luxury's videos. He is an embarrassment to humankind. And I do not believe him to be Aussie!


Oh he's Aussie alright... 
That is of course amplified by the fact he is a Queenslander, having just escaped the fate of marrying into the state I am of course biased.
The pithiest description of these awful people (absurd generalisation) is:
'They take their refusal to wear shoes as a badge of honour'.
My case rests.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

i actually find his buddy's channel (federico), although less active, more informative given that he works in the industry and has in in-depth knowledge of luxury pieces. i actually look forward to fed's videos, but he has a full-time position, whereas gentry is more or less a full-time gig now, which i think it's great for the watch community. 

gentry's production is very good compared to other video bloggers.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

My first Watch Review experience was with The Urban Gentry (Tristano).

He provides the best reviews, very detailed and honest. Plus, I appreciate the effort and enthusiasm he puts into every post.
You could say that he and my dad are the two main reasons for my new hobby.

Well done Tristano!

Keep those videos coming! 

-Hart


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Archie Luxury is just hilarious  love him.

Anyway, urban gentry is obviously not comedy, very good channel. Not many of the videos are actually relevant to me though, maybe the Seiko ones. KDP I really like.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

When did ArchieLuxury turn to the dark side? In his earlier videos he plays it straight. Then at some point he opened his videos with obscenities and appears to be playing the watch equivalent of Andrew Dice Clay.


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Tickstart said:


> Archie Luxury is just hilarious  love him.
> 
> Anyway, urban gentry is obviously not comedy, very good channel. Not many of the videos are actually relevant to me though, maybe the Seiko ones. KDP I really like.


He is mental! ...He keep repeating words and keep saying ****teer...He is not even funny..


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Archie Luxury...I do not value his opinion. He just spews and rants imo.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Hart1000 said:


> Archie Luxury...I do not value his opinion. He just spews and rants imo.


I disagree, when it comes to higher end watches, he knows his stuff; he's been flipping high end watches since the 80s. He can be obnoxious but doesn't take away from his knowledge.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

He may be knowledgeable, but he should use some tact when presenting his opinions.

I may be new to this hobby...but, I know I prefer Urban Gentry to Archie Luxury any day.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Archie's hilarious, I mean c'mon have you seen his old intros, with (hideous) portraits of himselft etc?  First time I saw it I was sure he was a troll, still unsure to this day that he's not. Fackers


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Let me tell you something about good ole Archie, if you ever plan on buying a haute horologie watch - check the Archies saga with AP RO servicing, trust me, the watch salesman won't be telling you what to expect 

Urban Gentry is also cool, nice to check some of his reviews on rainy Sunday day.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I really enjoy his videos (Urban Gentry TGV), he's got something for everyone.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Hello there

I have found this guy and his videos very entertaining and technically well done, using good lightning and high quality sound. I think that he has got better and better at what he does. For me he has the best watch channel at the moment. I am much in favour of anyone who is not afraid of saying that a good Seiko can be as nice and as reliable as any swiss watch. I do not care if the character that he want to represent is genuine or not, I mean this is a guy that offers a good quality product that I enjoy and that it is informative about my watch choices. I like his taste in music and art so I do not care if he is really an aristo or if he is just a poor kid from London.


----------



## ike773 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Nice try Mr. Gentry.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

TGV is awesome! He's a really good resource for value and mid-tier watches. Recently he's been up-ing the level of the watches he's been reviewing. He also has a Facebook group that consists of fans of the show. Definitely something to check out. He's a genuine guy with honest reviews.


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

The guy describes himself as a Polymath on his Instagram account.

Wiki describes one as "someone whose expertise spans a significant number of different subject areas; such a person is known to draw on complex bodies of knowledge to solve specific problems". Da Vinci being an archetype of one.

While I don't personally know your friend but having watched a few of his videos, something tells me he's far from being one. That surely doesn't stop him acting like one and in my opinion that's what he does, he acts his way through a lot of subjects he touches upon, if not all.

Sometimes I watch his videos to see what he comes up with next and most of the time I just shake my head in disbelief.

And to think that there's a "patron group" that pays him 50 dollars a year to have a say in his channel", mind explodes...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Forget this guy, check out JANTHONY on YouTube he's sincere and his content is clear, concise and informative. Most importantly he doesn't have a fake personality and isn't annoying (Archie)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I really question the Authenticity of TGV, hes comes off as a guy trying too hard to seem cultured and Aristocratic. The fact that he calls himself the Governor is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



William Ayin said:


> I really question the Authenticity of TGV, hes comes off as a guy trying too hard to seem cultured and Aristocratic. The fact that he calls himself the Governor is the icing on the cake.


Finally someone that sees past the BS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

#TeamArchie


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



William Ayin said:


> I really question the Authenticity of TGV, hes comes off as a guy trying too hard to seem cultured and Aristocratic. The fact that he calls himself the Governor is the icing on the cake.


Agree. Archie Luxury actually came up with the name, and apparently TGV stole Archie's knowledge and game plan in preparation for launching his own channel.

TGV seems like a poseur of the highest degree, pretending to live in NYC (Manhattan...) when he actually lives in Queens, claiming his mother is/was dead when she was not, embellishing his accent to trick us non-British into thinking he comes from a long line of lords, using words like "pure class" in place of actual descriptive language, etc.

I watched him for a bit, but he seems to just be peddling the same message over and over again, and pushing more and more the companies who provide him with freebies. How can you love every watch? How can you get aggressive with your fans when they politely call you out on errors?

If you were to put him on the home shopping network, he would fit right in... he is that guy.

Check this out:


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I have found many of TGV's reviews to be very informative and useful in learning more. I think he is genuinely earnest about watches, which is what comes across and connects with others. I go on an off of him at times, but overall he is really doing a good job. 
Its interesting to watch him over the past few years go from very entry level to now much higher end grail pieces, instead of leaving the affordable watches behind he is a consistent fan of affordable watches. As somebody who will never ever reach above 5k watches its always nice to see a balance of high end pieces to appreciate and the many others that most of us will afford.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



stilren said:


> I have found many of TGV's reviews to be very informative and useful in learning more. I think he is genuinely earnest about watches, which is what comes across and connects with others. I go on an off of him at times, but overall he is really doing a good job.
> Its interesting to watch him over the past few years go from very entry level to now much higher end grail pieces, instead of leaving the affordable watches behind he is a consistent fan of affordable watches. As somebody who will never ever reach above 5k watches its always nice to see a balance of high end pieces to appreciate and the many others that most of us will afford.


He isnt a fan, the cheaper companies are paying him. He's just a big commercial liar.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I have been watching the channel for a while and his reviews are often very good and informative.

He mentioned the channel is his full-time job now so it turned from a hobby into a more of a commercial channel. And you do notice he gets paid to promote certain watches and companies. And that is often not obvious to the average youtube watcher when that happens.

But besides that, a good channel to subscribe to as long as you keep the commercial nature in mind.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

After doing a little research, I no longer question his authenticity....iam now confident that he is just a pretentious fake

Here is his caption for his latest video where he "chats" with his large"friend" .
"The dynamic duo of horology online. The Governor & the Guru, gesticulating hands with such typical Italian style as we talk and share our passion for wristwatches on youtube. "

Does he really think he is such a connoisseur? Nothing he says hasn't been said already.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I find his videos helpful, and I appreciate his approach. It's not uncommon for me to disagree with him, but the videos are helpful, nonetheless.

To me, there are 3 easily identifiable periods on his channel. The early videos where he's finding his way, the latest ones where it seems pretty clear to me he's reviewing for sponsoring dealers, and then there's a middle period. In the middle period, he's on his game in terms of production and so forth (poorly matched audio levels aside), and he's still reviewing watches he already owned or has just bought. Those are by far the most useful.

I'm of 2 minds on the dealer "sponsorship" arrangements. One, I know I certainly couldn't continually review new watches if I had to buy them all. So, to some degree, there's no avoiding turning to one or more dealers to loan you pieces. On the other hand, there are obvious dangers there and it makes your evaluations immediately suspect.

As for the relative lack of criticisms in his reviews, I think when he was reviewing his own watches, there's an obvious selection bias. If he hadn't liked them, he wouldn't have bought them. So of course his reviews were positive. That didn't make them uninformative. He did point out the things about them he wished were different.

As for his family heritage and all that jazz . . . I never really bought that, but never particularly cared.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Eh, I seen more than a few. I get notifications of videos and if it's something I'm interested in, a piece that I might purchase in 6mos to a year, then I take a quick look. Otherwise, delete. That being said, he works his passion regardless of how myself or others might view the presentation. Enough to get view counts, enough to pull in sponsors, quit his day job and go full tilt. Hell, I'd drop my gig in a second for that, if that was my goal. He's not harming me, taking food from the kids or kicking my dog. Ultimately, I'd say that's great.


----------



## DavidM1 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Um... I haven't noticed much opera in the background- more often chamber orchestra. I don't doubt that he is who he says he is and I find his videos useful and even helpful. He likes fashion and style but that doesn't mean he thinks he is the final word on either. Enjoy it for what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



DavidM1 said:


> Um... I haven't noticed much opera in the background- more often chamber orchestra. I don't doubt that he is who he says he is and I find his videos useful and even helpful. He likes fashion and style but that doesn't mean he thinks he is the final word on either. Enjoy it for what it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fashion? He wears the same Izod shirts I wore in college..... in 1981. Style? Every freaking decent watch he gets ends up on some atrocious NATO by the end of the day.

But yes, I watch many of them and fast forward through all the non watch stuff. I don't think he's exceptionally knowledgeable and does lay the whole "gentleman like my grandfather" bit on a little thick but he has a decent camera, decent lighting and does feature some nice watches. What I find odd is that he obviously reads the youtube comments and probably forum threads but seems to ignore it. I can understand trusting your gut instinct but that messy office background, the background music that sounds like it's coming from his neighbors apartment and the obsessive watch crystal wiping any time the white gloves come out.....holy cow man, I want you to succeed and stick around but it's not going to happen if the show continues to look like a cross between Wayne's World and the British version of Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Double post


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

To me, he is a regular joe with an enthusiasm for watches, and should be regarded as such, rather than an expert or someone with experience you can fully trust. Which is fine. I enjoy watching his videos, though I prefer his friend's channel (Frederico).

However, his knowledge and insight isn't more than what you might read from the manufacturer's own website. The videos are short and entertaining enough that I watch most of them, or at least put it on in the background whilst I am on these forums.


----------



## Superlativo (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I am happy to see an increase in wristwatch related content on YouTube. I guess the personalities of the hosts have a solid impact on their appeal in regards to audience. TGV is one of the best ones out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superlativo (Nov 29, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I also think Federico shows great promise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

You guys mentioned some other YT reviewers that I hadn't seen, so I've been checking them out. I dig Jonny Casual's attitude and approach, but he spends way too much time talking about them, and way too little talking about the watches. He doesn't seem to have all that much actual watch knowledge.

Style Khan and Adriqos . . . no thanks. If those 2 and Archie are the ones saying the Urban Gentry guy is a phony, etc., that's pretty rich. Those cats have way more testosterone than brains. They come across like WWE rejects.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



urbino said:


> You guys mentioned some other YT reviewers that I hadn't seen, so I've been checking them out. I dig Jonny Casual's attitude and approach, but he spends way too much time talking about them, and way too little talking about the watches. He doesn't seem to have all that much actual watch knowledge.
> 
> Style Khan and Adriqos . . . no thanks. If those 2 and Archie are the ones saying the Urban Gentry guy is a phony, etc., that's pretty rich. Those cats have way more testosterone than brains. They come across like WWE rejects.


All those watch personalities are quite stale. TGV is a poser but hes not as bad as adriqos. If you are genuinely interested in watches, id watch 555gear, gmtminusfive or brucewilliams.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



William Ayin said:


> All those watch personalities are quite stale. TGV is a poser but hes not as bad as adriqos. If you are genuinely interested in watches, id watch 555gear, gmtminusfive or brucewilliams.


I think I've seen a couple of 555's reviews, but not the other 2. Thanks.


----------



## Davegl1 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I like the guy and do tend to watch him. I do have a few issues.

He spent a half hour recently comparing a Tudor Black Bay and a Rolex Sub. I would consider the Black Bay a homage. I get the history, but come on, it's a Sub copy. I understand that the whole diver watch category is based more or less loosely on the sub, but other than the hands, the Black Bay is a very close sub copy. I don't know if there was another agenda, but the comparison was ridiculous.

Also please don't call your office a studio, you normally don't get interrupted by traffic noise in a studio, and please, please stop snapping at me.


----------



## emunzy (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Tudor was started by Rolex's original owner. The black bay is not a homage. Tudor used parts from Rolex back in the day. Some old Tudor watches were even signed with the Rolex crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



urbino said:


> You guys mentioned some other YT reviewers that I hadn't seen, so I've been checking them out. I dig Jonny Casual's attitude and approach, but he spends way too much time talking about them, and way too little talking about the watches. He doesn't seem to have all that much actual watch knowledge.
> 
> Style Khan and Adriqos . . . no thanks. If those 2 and Archie are the ones saying the Urban Gentry guy is a phony, etc., that's pretty rich. Those cats have way more testosterone than brains. They come across like WWE rejects.


ADRIQOS was busted flashing a fake Patek Nautilus. What a joke...


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I discovered a new (to me) youtube watch review channel last week. The channel is Peter Alexander Manthos. He does watch "show and tells". Very down to earth guy who is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Right, at the risk of embarrassment, gonna plug my own (tiny) channel here:

EDIT: link removed so as not to break rules.

Mostly quartz!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out Paulo's channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7-mpieLst3p5HR3F0-Kp3w


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

After watching Gentry, Talking Hands, ABTW, Watchuwant, ArchieLuxury (heh), and others I'm sure I'm forgetting, I have to say the channel with consistently strong content is Paul Thorpe's, albeit it's relatively new: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoQwQckh7juAa14y5PhqXIA


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

TGV is overall not bad if you have time to kill. He is helping the watch community more than he is hurting it. He is just a dude who likes watches, cant be too harsh on him. He pushes out new content, so I watch his show sometimes. I think he is biased towards smaller sized watches, and what he has in his collection, so he can drive up the cost then sell them at a higher cost. Do not buy what he recommends because he changes his mind frequently.


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

TGV vids are OK as long as you don't care much about him or his story. He's a bit boring so I fell asleep few times watching his videos, but that's fine.

This thread in turn is great as I've discovered 3 more channels to watch. I have a relatively new channel to share, it's about Seiko mostly. I also watch Average Bros and minitwatch but these are relatively established and hard to miss.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

310runner said:


> TGV is overall not bad if you have time to kill. He is helping the watch community more than he is hurting it. He is just a dude who likes watches, cant be too harsh on him. He pushes out new content, so I watch his show sometimes. I think he is biased towards smaller sized watches, and what he has in his collection, so he can drive up the cost then sell them at a higher cost. Do not buy what he recommends because he changes his mind frequently.


Making content for a youtube channel with the purpose of driving up prices of a handful of mostly unrelated watches is absurd.

I haven't watched the urban gentry (TUG- a rather unfortunate acronym) for a while, but saw a promo for a recent video titled "10 life hacks to keep you inspired".

He's jumped the shark and become a generic lifestyle/product promotion channel.

Seems like a nice bloke though.


----------



## Seibei (Apr 23, 2015)

He can keep his Squale(s).


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

TGV is a fake period. Do your research on how he sabotage other channels. Though it is a one side story from Archie, TGV shows no evidence he has not done that. 
Everything is gorgeous, fantastic, woooooah on the review. Although honestly I think most of the mid tier choices he reviewed are ok quality. But the review is biased and rubbish. Like saying a speedy reduced is as good as a real moon watch, like squale can compete with big boys. Come on. I am sure he got kick back from the Dealers. He has not much experiences on high end watches, I guess the most high end he has handled is his sub and the IWC 3714 Portuguese. Now he is begging money from viewers to buy watches to "review". Fair enough, his videos are better quality in terms of pictures and sounds. But the review is really poor. It is bad enough to give biased review on watches, but now he has tried to tell people how to become a gentleman，while he was stalking women online？Come on, it is a joke.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> But the review is biased and rubbish. Like saying a speedy reduced is as good as a real moon watch, like squale can compete with big boys. Come on. I am sure he got kick back from the Dealers.


Newsflash! Reviewer praises sponsor's product!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> TGV is a fake period. Do your research on how he sabotage other channels. Though it is a one side story from Archie, TGV shows no evidence he has not done that.
> Everything is gorgeous, fantastic, woooooah on the review. Although honestly I think most of the mid tier choices he reviewed are ok quality. But the review is biased and rubbish. Like saying a speedy reduced is as good as a real moon watch, like squale can compete with big boys. Come on. I am sure he got kick back from the Dealers. He has not much experiences on high end watches, I guess the most high end he has handled is his sub and the IWC 3714 Portuguese. Now he is begging money from viewers to buy watches to "review". Fair enough, his videos are better quality in terms of pictures and sounds. But the review is really poor. It is bad enough to give biased review on watches, but now he has tried to tell people how to become a gentleman，while he was stalking women online？Come on, it is a joke.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Interesting. And where is this evidence that he sabotages other channels? I admit, I watch his videos sometimes, usually in the background whilst I am doing something else. He tastes are not the same as mine, but he seems like an enthusiast who has actually put his money where his mouth is and created a channel and content for other enthusiasts. You only have to read the many comments to his videos to see how much of an impact he has.

For me, he is entertainment rather than a source of information. Like you said, his reviews are more about his opinion (aren't they all?), rather than objective. I feel he lacks the experience and knowledge with models higher than $2k, but then, he is usually reviewing those within his budget. Say what you like, but he has done quite a bit to promote watches in the sub $1.5k range and spread a lot of enthusiasm in general.


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Plastic, one dimensional character as they come.

He's changed his description on Instagram from "Polymath" to "Polymath in Training". I mean give me a break man...

And the most absurd thing I've heard in a long while is how he had to sell his Speedmaster because he needed the money (while putting on a sad and disappointed face) and all that about the same time he buys his wife a Cartier Tank!!! I'm not sure if that Polymath Training covers Economics 101 or he's yet to do that one.

Pathetic.


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



kepa said:


> Interesting. And where is this evidence that he sabotages other channels? I admit, I watch his videos sometimes, usually in the background whilst I am doing something else. He tastes are not the same as mine, but he seems like an enthusiast who has actually put his money where his mouth is and created a channel and content for other enthusiasts. You only have to read the many comments to his videos to see how much of an impact he has.
> 
> For me, he is entertainment rather than a source of information. Like you said, his reviews are more about his opinion (aren't they all?), rather than objective. I feel he lacks the experience and knowledge with models higher than $2k, but then, he is usually reviewing those within his budget. Say what you like, but he has done quite a bit to promote watches in the sub $1.5k range and spread a lot of enthusiasm in general.


You can find some of those background stories on Archie's, John and andy's channel where he did a lot of dirty things. As I said it is a one side story, but at least they have backup stories.
Regarding to his review, indeed it is opinion. But I think the way he does it is doing more harm for entry collectors as most of his viewers are. He is exaggerating the quality or esthetics of those mid tier watches, everything is gorgeous, fantastic and blablabla. A new collector will be biased and buy in loads of those mid tier watches. I am not saying they are bad watches, I quite like some of those. But I know what I am getting and I know how much I will lose if I decide to resell it. With his biased review, an inexperienced collector will easily wasted thousands on something which they find really hard to sell or will have to lose a lot to sell when their taste moves upstream. On the contrary Frederico's review is a much better and objective one. Frederico's Channel is getting steam and I am sure TGV will sabotage him later when he feels the threat. 
Although his competitor Archie is much less refined than TGV pretend to be. But Archie has a good message in most of his watch related videos. I have to agree the best entry level luxury watch which can you get bang per Buck is speedy man on the f****** moon. I went through buying mid tier as a starter myself, so I know the TGV crap review can do for the hobby.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> You can find some of those background stories on Archie's, John and andy's channel where he did a lot of dirty things. As I said it is a one side story, but at least they have backup stories.
> Regarding to his review, indeed it is opinion. But I think the way he does it is doing more harm for entry collectors as most of his viewers are. He is exaggerating the quality or esthetics of those mid tier watches, everything is gorgeous, fantastic and blablabla. A new collector will be biased and buy in loads of those mid tier watches. I am not saying they are bad watches, I quite like some of those. But I know what I am getting and I know how much I will lose if I decide to resell it. With his biased review, an inexperienced collector will easily wasted thousands on something which they find really hard to sell or will have to lose a lot to sell when their taste moves upstream. On the contrary Frederico's review is a much better and objective one. Frederico's Channel is getting steam and I am sure TGV will sabotage him later when he feels the threat.
> Although his competitor Archie is much less refined than TGV pretend to be. But Archie has a good message in most of his watch related videos. I have to agree the best entry level luxury watch which can you get bang per Buck is speedy man on the f****** moon. I went through buying mid tier as a starter myself, so I know the TGV crap review can do for the hobby.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Yep, I also prefer Frederico's channel, but that is because our tastes are more similar and he has more knowledge due to his time within the retail industry. Regarding TGV, I don't begrudge anyone of the occasional missteps, we've all had them, and I've seen nothing so far in the time I have been watching that has put me off for good. I think he doesn't have the critical eye nor the depth of knowledge to make true comparisons, but his viewers are more than likely to share the same tastes, so I do think he does fulfil a service for them. Even if his approach is, as you say, a little over enthusiastic and gushing. That's not necessarily a bad thing, as some of the more affordable tend to get looked down at because of their price. At the end of the day the onus is on the buyer to take TGV's recommendations or not, as well as doing their own research.


----------



## blt (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Jezec said:


> i actually find his buddy's channel (federico), although less active, more informative given that he works in the industry and has in in-depth knowledge of luxury pieces. i actually look forward to fed's videos, but he has a full-time position, whereas gentry is more or less a full-time gig now, which i think it's great for the watch community.
> 
> gentry's production is very good compared to other video bloggers.


I like Federico quite a bit. He is in the watch industry and is definitely knowledgeable.

They have done some joint videos with Christian from Theo & Harris which directed me to his channel. He is a vintage watch vendor and definitely knows his stuff. While he discusses watches themselves, he also discusses the state of the industry matters which are interesting for lay persons that are just watch enthusiasts.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

It seems that TGV has also recently sabotaged Matt Stevens's channel. I know he's also been pretty nasty to Johnny Casual and Jeff McMahon. I do enjoy some of his videos but it seems he has a really nasty side that he doesn't show in his videos.



Xding said:


> You can find some of those background stories on Archie's, John and andy's channel where he did a lot of dirty things. As I said it is a one side story, but at least they have backup stories.
> Regarding to his review, indeed it is opinion. But I think the way he does it is doing more harm for entry collectors as most of his viewers are. He is exaggerating the quality or esthetics of those mid tier watches, everything is gorgeous, fantastic and blablabla. A new collector will be biased and buy in loads of those mid tier watches. I am not saying they are bad watches, I quite like some of those. But I know what I am getting and I know how much I will lose if I decide to resell it. With his biased review, an inexperienced collector will easily wasted thousands on something which they find really hard to sell or will have to lose a lot to sell when their taste moves upstream. On the contrary Frederico's review is a much better and objective one. Frederico's Channel is getting steam and I am sure TGV will sabotage him later when he feels the threat.
> Although his competitor Archie is much less refined than TGV pretend to be. But Archie has a good message in most of his watch related videos. I have to agree the best entry level luxury watch which can you get bang per Buck is speedy man on the f****** moon. I went through buying mid tier as a starter myself, so I know the TGV crap review can do for the hobby.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

now im hooked on another channel lol thanks


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I find the gentleman both informative and polite while one of his contemporaries excels at acting crass and vulgar. Perhaps it's old age on my part.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



riddlers said:


> I find the gentleman both informative and polite while one of his contemporaries excels at acting crass and vulgar. Perhaps it's old age on my part.


You realise that being crass and vulgar is part of the act right?
I don't find him very informative. Gushing about a watch doesn't give me much information at all.


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

On one hand a normal guy who has handled really high end pieces and has been trading watches for more than decades making a vulgar acts on YouTube for entertaining purpose while still gives some valid suggestion for LUXURY timepiece. And on the other hand a dirty hypocrite in real life who stalking woman online, lying about his mother death, sabotage others just for his own security, pretends to be a gentlemen on YouTube and gives biased watch reviews. I made my choice. His review is really hollow, measuring the dimension and woah, woah, woah, fantastic a watch is useless. And his girly wrist will not even give a normal man any idea of the wrist presence of the watch.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



blt said:


> I like Federico quite a bit. He is in the watch industry and is definitely knowledgeable.
> 
> They have done some joint videos with Christian from Theo & Harris which directed me to his channel. He is a vintage watch vendor and definitely knows his stuff. While he discusses watches themselves, he also discusses the state of the industry matters which are interesting for lay persons that are just watch enthusiasts.


By watching those trio videos, you really can see how hollow and lack of knowledge TGV is. I believe the latest one is each one will provide a watch from their collection for other to try and then review. Look at the rubbish TGV provides made me laugh. And it is the only time his boring and hollow video made me laugh.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I like both TGV and Archie for different reasons. However, my newest favorite is minitwatch. Check out his channel. Seems like a really nice, genuine guy, with an awesome sense of humor who doesn't take himself too seriously. He reviews mostly affordables.

https://www.youtube.com/user/minitwatch


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

I like the guy, and enjoy he's video's.
Cheers TGV


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been watching Archie's channel for 3.5 years and TGV's since the 3rd video he put out, and to be honest I deleted the channles from my channels list because of all the drama. Archie claims his is a men's channel about subjects men can enjoy, but I use to enjoy the watch videos. All the fighting between channels wore me out. I have to admit minitwatch is enjoyable, but my favorite Youtube watch channel is Peter Alexander Manthos. He does watch "show and tells" instead of typical reviews. He has a great relaxing way of doing his videos and seems like a genuinely nice person. He also has a facebook group called "Peter's Watch Show & Tell Group". Check him out.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

i actually enjoy watching his channel from time to time. i take it all with a grain of salt. some of the gentlemen stuff i agree is cheezy, but i kind of like his earnestness. he is very transparent that he's not a professional in the field but a fan.

Referring to Xding's comment "But the review is biased and rubbish. Like saying a speedy reduced is as good as a real moon watch, like squale can compete with big boys. Come on."

I like that you mentioned the example of speedmaster auto vs professional... (i dont own either, and i absolutely love the professional as well as the auto) its almost impossible to find one single reviewer saying the automatic is valid. My impression is that in the press its almost universally handled as a watch to apologize for. if hypothetically the pro didnt go to the moon and they just kept manufacturing it over the years (like the handful of other chronos randomly tested by nasa along with the speedmaster in early 60s) i think we would all think the pro was an awesome watch and the automatic was also an awesome watch. but i almost feel like there is such peer pressure to dismiss the auto that few people actually acknowledge its a very fine tough watch at its price point, plus an Omega brand and functionality. 
I must be feeling this way because i have 6.25 wrists and the pro looks utterly idiotic on my wrists, and TVG also has small wrists and simply frames it in the right way for some of us with tiny wrists who also dig the omega speedmaster. imo.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

_


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

I tend to watch TGV's videos from time to time. If I can suggest something, or if I see a considerable mistake in what he says, I sometimes leave a comment there. Generally, I think he runs the show nicely, and although wearing dress watches on NATO straps (aaaarghhh!) is something horrible in my book, that's got to be the only thing wrong there. Well, he could also sometimes do more research, but then again, I can't expect him to be an expert or a horologist out of a sudden. He manages to have his show have the basics of the watch hobby covered, and that's OK.

I also sometimes check out Archie's channel, but that's only if I'm in the mood for laughing at a particularly foul-mouthed idiot, who doesn't know a thing, but pretends to be an oracle. I don't mind people hating certain brands, as I despise a few as well, but it's hard to understand Archie "Hello F-ers" Luxury's arguments, when all I hear is "Hello *******!!!! ****!!! *************!!!!!!!!" 
Now he runs the more "civilised" channel under his own name, but frankly, he's still no good. As Archie he was swearing like a trooper and unwillingly proving himself to know sod-all, now he's just proving that he knows sod-all. Even while he says that Archie was sort of a "character" created by him, I'm getting the impression that he's still oozing Archie Luxury even if he's not being Archie at that moment.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

My two cents: Hats off to anyone doing the horological vlog thing. Sure they're easy to hate on but they're voicing facts and opinions on the subject we all love through a medium that many of us wouldn't be too good at. As for my critique: I think TGVs episodes run a bit long. As for Archie, I have to keep it muted most of the time particularly when my kids are around. I recently watched a video by Federico and while he's not the most telegenic fellow I appreciate his knowledge and his tastes seem to mirror mine a bit more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Watched a couple episodes after seeing this thread. Guy's a bloody soccer hooligan trying to pass himself off as nobility to Americans who don't get British accents. Horological knowledge is weak, too.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I like his channel and he puts out a lot of content. I also like Federico and Theo & Harris. It is funny because I have seen all videos separately before they started to make guest appearances so it was a bit exciting when they started doing it. 
I like them all equally and think they all bring something different to the community. My favorite of all was Jonny Casual but sadly enough he nolonger makes videos. And to a lessor extent, I watch J. Anthony.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## oxymoron (Jun 14, 2010)

I watch now and then and like him enough to return. As an immigrant kid from southern Europe who has grown into middle age in North America, I recognize a lot of the gentlemanly advice as old-school European stuff. I can understand that many here would find this stuff pretentious and fake, but many of those practices and ideals are alive and well in Europe, regardless of social/financial class. 

Anyway TGV seems to be preaching to younger American men who are probably not (yet) watch enthusiasts and who probably still use body spray. I don't care who or what he is IRL -- his persona is a valuable one for a whole cohort of young people moving to a whole new world of possibilities. 



My main thing I dislike is that wacky editing. TGV, just re-shoot the paragraph instead of cutting retakes mid-sentence!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> I like his channel and he puts out a lot of content. I also like Federico and Theo & Harris. It is funny because I have seen all videos separately before they started to make guest appearances so it was a bit exciting when they started doing it.
> I like them all equally and think they all bring something different to the community. My favorite of all was Jonny Casual but sadly enough he nolonger makes videos. And to a lessor extent, I watch J. Anthony.


Those are the ones I watch as well, (except J. Anthony). Jonny Casual was cool. I also really like Jeff McMahon but his channel is not strictly about watches and he only collects mid-tier divers. Archie is funny but I only watch the collection reviews; I avoid all the Thailand stuff.


----------



## fuselierpa (Sep 21, 2016)

He's fairly interesting, but he needs to learn better editing judgment. His videos are about 3x longer than they need to be; too much repetition and failing to get to the point. That said, I don't turn them off, I just FF through them to get to the substance.


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

I dislike how, no matter the price, that the watch he holds is absolutely stunning to him. Some are nice, but he seems to exaggerate so much. The obvious advertising he does is also a turn off.

I really think Squale paid him, or made him some sort of offer to talk so highly about those watches. I never hear him talk about it now.

I liked him in the beginning, but I'm starting to be kind of iffy about him.


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

He is no more than a watch enthusiast, not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

A while back, J Anthony hosted a podcast with Federico as guest, and Federico was definitely less subdued than when he is on his own channel. Very enjoyable watch.

Federico and Paul Thorpe are currently my two favorite channels,


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I am waiting to see how he will sabotage Frederico, as Frederico is getting much more popular and it is clear at the beginning they are just using each other. TGV needs Frederico's knowledge and first hand experience with high end pieces which TGV will never have and Frederico just needs a bit more publicity.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Sabotage? This sounds like something from a Z grade celebrity gossip site.
It's just YouTube.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> I am waiting to see how he will sabotage Frederico, as Frederico is getting much more popular and it is clear at the beginning they are just using each other. TGV needs Frederico's knowledge and first hand experience with high end pieces which TGV will never have and Frederico just needs a bit more publicity.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Lol, again with the sabotage...


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Please can someone more informed than I explain how he sabotages other channels. Does he sneak up in the background of their recordings disguised as Prince Charles, or streak through their videos wearing a Union Jack tutu with a SKX007 tightly strapped around his buster gonads? Or is it something more tactically astute?


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

I understood he pay for likes and subscribers, pay other youtubers to troll his competition channel, make unjustified report to YouTube about copy rights and unsuitable content on his competition channel


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Unless there is proof of this activity, it is just hearsay.

I can't imagine that he stoop to paying people just to get a marginal increase in viewership or pay from his channel. The copyright and content issues can and do happen to many channels on Youtube and trolling happens to virtually everyone on the internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Acurry said:


> Unless there is proof of this activity, it is just hearsay.
> 
> I can't imagine that he stoop to paying people just to get a marginal increase in viewership or pay from his channel. The copyright and content issues can and do happen to many channels on Youtube and trolling happens to virtually everyone on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I think we should all be able to understand that it is unfair to level vague accusations against someone unless they can be substantiated.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Xding said:


> I understood he pay for likes and subscribers, pay other youtubers to troll his competition channel, make unjustified report to YouTube about copy rights and unsuitable content on his competition channel


Are those the claims from Archie and Andy/Adriqos? If so then I personally wouldn't put much stock in the claims. They don't exactly present themselves as trustworthy in their own content -- and "acting" or not, I have nothing other than that content (much of which I can't watch) on which I could gauge whether to trust them.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

skriefal said:


> Are those the claims from Archie and Andy/Adriqos? If so then I personally wouldn't put much stock in the claims. They don't exactly present themselves as trustworthy in their own content -- and "acting" or not, I have nothing other than that content (much of which I can't watch) on which I could gauge whether to trust them.


Other watch channels have also also claimed to have been threatened, trolled, sabotaged or in some way to have experienced nastiness on his behalf.


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I am Chinese and we have a saying the dog barks will not bite, the one bites does not bark. For me it perfectly summarize the situation between Archie and TGV.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Paid to subscribe/like? Dang it, I've been doing it for free.

Un-compensated, non-apologetic TGV fan.

John


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

i really like him, and have bought watches because of his reviews
as a newbie, feel like i have learnt a lot from him

however......as he unboxes these Oris, Zenith, watches and talks about his speedy

i have to wonder where he gets all the money for these purchases??

is he just being sent these watches by clients?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

mr mash said:


> i really like him, and have bought watches because of his reviews
> as a newbie, feel like i have learnt a lot from him
> 
> however......as he unboxes these Oris, Zenith, watches and talks about his speedy
> ...


Do you honestly think all the watch review sites and channels actually buy their watches? Think deeply for a minute.

Of course they don't buy them. They are given or loaned them. That's why watch review sites either praise them to the heavens or paraphrase the promotion material. Bad review =no more watches.


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

mr mash said:


> i really like him, and have bought watches because of his reviews
> as a newbie, feel like i have learnt a lot from him
> 
> however......as he unboxes these Oris, Zenith, watches and talks about his speedy
> ...


I will take everything he says with a grain of salt, especially with those mid tier brand which he pure class the ass out of the watch. Zenith, oris, junghans, nomos, stowa are quality pieces. Stick with those well established brand. For low end pieces he get it from Long Island watches. But as a buyer, I will never buy from them, because he wears the watches and god knows what he does with the watches and then return the watch back to Long Island watches, I don't want to get one of those if I buy a new watch.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

That's an interesting thought XDing. Do you buy used watches ever? Who knows what any stranger does with the watches they have and then sell. Or is your attitude just directed at TGV?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

I still like the guy. Don't really understand why he's getting so much grief. Will continue to watch his videos

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> And his girly wrist will not even give a normal man any idea of the wrist presence of the watch.


lol, "a normal man."

This comment tells us all we need to know about your own personal insecurities.

TGV runs a moderately successful hobbyist YouTube channel. He's not a horology expert and his videos are supposed to be fun. I think you need to re-evaluate what is important to you in this hobby? Less Drama? More Fun?


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

John Price said:


> That's an interesting thought XDing. Do you buy used watches ever? Who knows what any stranger does with the watches they have and then sell. Or is your attitude just directed at TGV?


I said if I buy a NEW watch. And I am firmly against wearing a brand new watch just for "review" it while knowing you will never buy it and the dealer will sell it to someone later. Not to mention the review is as empty as the reviewer is.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



erebus said:


> lol, "a normal man."
> 
> This comment tells us all we need to know about your own personal insecurities.
> 
> TGV runs a moderately successful hobbyist YouTube channel. He's not a horology expert and his videos are supposed to be fun. I think you need to re-evaluate what is important to you in this hobby? Less Drama? More Fun?


Well the country I live in, I am in the normal physical build. I don't see how that tells my personal insecurity. I simply point out TGV girly wrist (which he himself used this term in the video) is not a typical representative of a normal build guy at least in the country I live in. I am proud of telling my opinions and using facts. On the contrary, ur personal targeted comments revealed everything about you. And his channel is far from a hobbyist channel. It is his living. So if somebody makes a living on giving watch review and telling people how to behave, I 100% expect him to be a horology expert and a person with high moral standard instead of stalking and harassing woman online. Important to me is that people objectively assess the watch. This is especially important to the beginners. His review is also pure class, fantastic, hold it value and etc. you and me both know that is just a lie if you are long enough in the hobby. So if you want to contribute to the hobby and make more people like watches, you should give objective opinions. I am not saying these mid tier watches are bad, but they are not pure class for sure and you will loss at least 25% or more if you ever want to flip it. So the review he gives is rubbish, I can not say whether he get kick backs from the retailer or the manufacturer. But I suspect so. And I will not even comment on his nasty personality while he try to tell people how to become a gentleman.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Let's please stop rehashing old ground or petty insults.


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> Well the country I live in, I am in the normal physical build. I don't see how that tells my personal insecurity. I simply point out TGV girly wrist (which he himself used this term in the video) is not a typical representative of a normal build guy at least in the country I live in. I am proud of telling my opinions and using facts. On the contrary, ur personal targeted comments revealed everything about you. And his channel is far from a hobbyist channel. It is his living. So if somebody makes a living on giving watch review and telling people how to behave, I 100% expect him to be a horology expert and a person with high moral standard instead of stalking and harassing woman online. Important to me is that people objectively assess the watch. This is especially important to the beginners. His review is also pure class, fantastic, hold it value and etc. you and me both know that is just a lie if you are long enough in the hobby. So if you want to contribute to the hobby and make more people like watches, you should give objective opinions. I am not saying these mid tier watches are bad, but they are not pure class for sure and you will loss at least 25% or more if you ever want to flip it. So the review he gives is rubbish, I can not say whether he get kick backs from the retailer or the manufacturer. But I suspect so. And I will not even comment on his nasty personality while he try to tell people how to become a gentleman.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


My criticism of your comment was about the "normal man" part not the "girly wrist" part. There is no such thing as a "normal man" nor is there such a thing as an objective opinion. Why are you searching such unicorns? Why do you expect to find that on TGV's YouTube channel?


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



erebus said:


> My criticism of your comment was about the "normal man" part not the "girly wrist" part. There is no such thing as a "normal man" nor is there such a thing as an objective opinion. Why are you searching such unicorns? Why do you expect to find that on TGV's YouTube channel?


As I said I referring normal man as the normal physical build thus the normal wrist size of a male person based on the country I live in. and after going through thousands threads on this forum, I simply don't think statistical mode of the wrist size for a male person can be represented by TGV wrist. If u still think I am referring to people personality, lifestyle and etc, I am not. Ok. I tend to agree there is no objective opinion. Maybe I shall say tell the truth. Don't tell a beginning collector to buy a 
Squale or a glycine or a tissot because it is pure class, it is fantastic, and you will not lose money on those. These are just false statement. These watches are not bad again. They are made for a specific target customer group. If you happen to be in that group, you shall know what u r getting and if u don't know then somebody who claims to run a watch review channel should tell you.

As I said, if you are making a living on this, I expect you to give the true statement, the full story, where the subject is placed in the full spectrum of the products and don't use words like best, fantastic and etc. we know there is nothing that is the best. And I expect you to be a damn expert on this subject and spend you own hard earned money to get the pieces u think worth reviewing not borrowing from viewer or retailer. And u are expecting people to trust your opinion? there is always a conflict of interest. This is what I call professionalism and ethics.

I mentioned Frederico's channel before, you will see the difference.

If you still think TGV is a good channel, watch it and buy the staff he talks about. But don't judge people you don't even know.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*



Xding said:


> If you still think TGV is a good channel, watch it and buy the staff he talks about.
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Can I watch the channel and not buy the stuff TGV talks about? Is that still OK?


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

If I may; I haven't yet heard of people who do watch reviews for a living, and buy every single piece that they review. Except for grey market speculation when it comes to limited editions, I doubt that any income from running a YouTube channel would cover the loss upon reselling a watch. Well, with a Timex it possibly could, but not with, for example, a Rolex. Here's one thing I don't understand- it's OK for professionally ran sites like ABTW to lend watches for a review, but it's outrageous if TGV does it. That he's praising every single watch- what else are the "pros" doing? Bootlicking the industry is an inherent part of the watch journalism business- I mind it only when it's generously seasoned with a lack of wit and research skills, like in case of Hodinkee (although my beef with them concerns vintage watches, and that's a wee bit different thing, where completely different rules apply). I haven't seen TGV pretend to be an expert or a horologist- so it's not like he's got a reputation as an expert, and he has to live up to that reputation. 
Truth? Are you expecting _truth_ in that business? It's not the car industry, where if a manufacturer refused to provide a car for testing at _Top Gear_ (the old one, not that excuse of a show ran by that bloke afraid of high speed), it would be the manufacturer, not the show, who would get a decent walloping from the public. In case of the watch industry, you're expecting a downpour in the middle of the Sahara. Here, journalists are under the industry's thumb. That happens on both the level of pro-ran blogs and the manufacturers, and the one of amateur YouTube channels and retailers. Sorry, but that's the brutal effing truth.


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's one, TGV extorted Frederico's GMT master from him under the threat of "sabotage." Has no one here made that claim? Is TGV genuine? I don't know. Is anyone really genuine? We'll never really know. How can you?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

dunno but in his last video he was showing off a 500 Pound Mac.... how much!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hyperchord24 said:


> Here's one, TGV extorted Frederico's GMT master from him under the threat of "sabotage." Has no one here made that claim? Is TGV genuine? I don't know. Is anyone really genuine? We'll never really know. How can you?


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

hyperchord24 said:


> Here's one, TGV extorted Frederico's GMT master from him under the threat of "sabotage." Has no one here made that claim? Is TGV genuine? I don't know. Is anyone really genuine? We'll never really know. How can you?


That story sounds far-fetched at best. Either way, without some sort of coroboration or proof it isn't really fair to be smearing people's reputations like that. People can believe what they want. I just like watching videos about watches and don't really care about drama and alleged "sabotage" lol


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Sad to see this on Paul Thorpe's channel -






Sorry if it's not meant for this thread but I typically watch both of them one after the other and just saw this.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

hyperchord24 said:


> Here's one, TGV extorted Frederico's GMT master from him under the threat of "sabotage." Has no one here made that claim? Is TGV genuine? I don't know. Is anyone really genuine? We'll never really know. How can you?


IMO, whether or not is there any evidence to support that story, posting allegations like that is quite a nasty thing to do. Without any proof to support that claim, you might as well have conjured that story from thin air.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

mkws said:


> IMO, whether or not is there any evidence to support that story, posting allegations like that is quite a nasty thing to do. Without any proof to support that claim, you might as well have conjured that story from thin air.


Exactly. Please take the silly schoolgirl gossip elsewhere.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Urban Gentry Channel - ?*

Indeed. Now this thread has become nothing more than "I don't like this YouTube channel - I heard through another YouTube channel that he did this" it is not constructive to keep it open.


----------

